# I don't usually do this, but... (Pic Heavy!)



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't "haul" like many of you guys do; I typically just buy an item or two when I need it or whenever I get around to it. I'm hardly ever excited enough about an entire collection to snap up more than one item from it, either. But this past week, I've  been snapping up things online and in store, and I wanted to share. I'm sick, and therefore lazy so the pics may not be all that great ( but gimme a break, I can't breathe!) Ready? Here goes!

*From the MAC store, Inter-view and Danger Zone*






*
My first Blush palette and an Ambering Rose Pan*





*Petticoat and So Ceylon




*

Not pictured  ( I deleted it by mistake! see I told you I'm sick!) my 3rd 15 pan palette, a Woodwinked pro pan, and Fix+.
*
From Nordstrom: Adoring Carmine 5 Basic Brushes, and 4 Face brushes*





I'm gonna end up taking the 5 basic brushes back, because I ended up getting this from the Hilton Head/Blufton CCO:
* A 5 basic brushes set, Lovecrush blush, Corn Shadestick...*






*...and Bateaux and Spring Bean Lusterglasses*. I forgot to take a pic of my NW 500 Hyper Real






*From a couple lovely ladies at Specktra: Big T, Budding Beauty, and Bang On Blue...








 and Eyes on Manish!*










*From Ebay: Warmed MSF*





*
From Beauty.com: NARS Taj Mahal, and Longcils Bonzca Cake Mascara







And from Coastal Scents:  the popular 88 shadow palette, the 28 neutral palette, and an empty palettte:







Silicon Spheres, and pressing medium:






Brushes... (these suckers are smelly! Gonna wash them and give a test run later this week), pans...









And micas for pressing. I've never pressed their micas before, but I've used a few of them loose before.  With the exception of Cactus Sun, these  colors are new to me.








.


And that's it! Despite me feeling like  this when I look at it all
















My wallet is saying














I honestly am pretty much done until something new catches my fancy. I mean, that's a helluva lot over the course of a week. I'm loaded up on basics and staples, and I could easily not buy anything else for a year, but we'll see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks fro viewing... hope you enjoyed!
*


----------



## thezander (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the entertaining post... Have fun with all yr new goodies!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 11, 2008)

wow you got a bunch of great stuff! you'll have to be sure to share all your upcoming looks with us


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL!! Those pictures about your wallet have made my day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Lol!!!! Great haulage. YOu are officially welcomed into the 'mac addict' club now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let us know what you make of the costal scents e/s!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL!

You got the Cake Mascara!!! I love those! They take more time in the morning, but you can put so much of it on and your lashes look natural, but better IMO.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 11, 2008)

This was a fantastic haul.  My wallet is defiantly talking to me like that too.  LOL


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 11, 2008)

enjoy your haul


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great stuff!! Thise brushes look great! What brand are they?


----------



## trinity27109 (Nov 11, 2008)

You got some great items! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your haul. And the wallet images are hilarious! I'm pretty sure mine is saying the same thing.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great stuff!! These brushes look great! What brand are they?_

 
If what I've heard is correct, they're made by Crown Brush


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 11, 2008)

lovelay!  Just got umm.. Taj Mahal too.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

lol. wow, great stuff, enjoy!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy playing, looks like lots of fun stuff :-D


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovecrush is a pretty color! Does it come out more of a purple or more a pink??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_If what I've heard is correct, they're made by Crown Brush_

 
Great haul.  If you don't mind me asking, what's your MAC foundation shade because I want to try Hyperreal too but I am worried it will be too light.  Thanks!


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 11, 2008)

not george! he breaks it down on every occasion so using that pic-i know you feel good


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that is some mega-haulin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got some nice stuff. Lovecrush blush looks delicious and once again the Coastal Scents palette taunts me through the screen. I hope Santa gets it for me hehe.

Omg some of those animated gifs are freakin hilarious. Samuel L Jackson and birthday kid almost made me die of a laughing fit. Cant... stop.. laughing >_<!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I have to add on.... once I got an email about the Urban Decay Friends and Family sale ( 30% with code FFH30), I got:

The 24/7 liner set in Velvet Rope
UDPP
a Deluxe Shadow Box, and
2 Big Fatty colored mascaras

Saved 35 bucks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Lovecrush is a pretty color! Does it come out more of a purple or more a pink??_

 
I actually haven't played with it yet... I'll let you know, though!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Great haul. If you don't mind me asking, what's your MAC foundation shade because I want to try Hyperreal too but I am worried it will be too light. Thanks!_

 
Fear not! Hyper Real seems to adjust to fit, but I use NC 600 or NW 500 depending on the season, and I use it with a super light hand. It's avery light foundation, anyway, though.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 12, 2008)

aww so jealous~! enjoy your purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw, how do you like the NARS Taj Mahal?


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow that is a lot to stuff.  I love looking at hauls.  Oh and the highlight is the siggy with Redman.  Too funny.


----------



## User93 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats the funnies. haul. post. ever.
Seriously I was laughing soooooo much over here! Enjoy your goodies!! Im still giggling here


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 12, 2008)

That one kid looks like he's having one hell of a birthday! lol...great haul, enjoy!!


----------



## makeba (Nov 12, 2008)

your haul is lovely. i love the wallet pics they had me rollin!! i cant stop laughing!!! i would love to know how the cake mascara works for you!


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2008)

Dude thats hella stuff! Im jealous


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 13, 2008)

awesome haul
loved the way you posted yours
made me laugh


----------



## Willa (Nov 13, 2008)

Is the neutral palette from CS worth it?
Well pigmented???

Nice haul btw!
I've seen the gosh products but they are expensive for a drugstore brand I think...


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 13, 2008)

Hhahaha, those pictures at the end are hilarious! But talkin about ur haul...IT's SOOOO PREEETTY! i totally luv it! im so freakin' jelaous! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it honey


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm drooling!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Is the neutral palette from CS worth it?
Well pigmented???

Nice haul btw!
I've seen the gosh products but they are expensive for a drugstore brand I think..._

 
  Yeah, i totally expected them to be chalky and bleh but they're really pigmented and smooth!... now what's this GOSH brand you speak of?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LOL!

You got the Cake Mascara!!! I love those! They take more time in the morning, but you can put so much of it on and your lashes look natural, but better IMO._

 
 You're the one who inspired me to get it, actually!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_your haul is lovely. i love the wallet pics they had me rollin!! i cant stop laughing!!! i would love to know how the cake mascara works for you!_

 
I'll let ya know, for sure!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_lovelay!  Just got umm.. Taj Mahal too._

 
 It's sooooo pretty girl, I know you'll love it. I can't wait to wear it. Why not today? LOL 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_aww so jealous~! enjoy your purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, how do you like the NARS Taj Mahal?_

 
 I love looking at it, that's for sure. I think I'll give it it's first run today! Y'all gonna end up making me do my first FOTD


----------



## vbretta (Nov 23, 2008)

How do you like the CS shadows?


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

nice, i like ur haul, enjoy


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

i knew about the 88 colour pallete but never heard of the 28 neutral palette!! thanks to you i shall be investigating on ebay lol xx


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 1, 2008)

How do you use the Green Been Lustreglass?

I've always wanted to try it becaues it's such a cool color, but I'm not sure when or how I can use it.

Awesome haul by the way


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah colours like the green are hard to pull off but fab all the same!

I think these are great if you want to go clubbing, partying, or for fancy dress, Halloween etc. Or simply great for the camera if you like to experiment with fashion makeup and looks for film : )

Either that or you could experiment with using it over the top of a more traditional coloured lipstick and see what comes out - you'd be surprised what comes out. I used to have the darkest chocolate lipgloss ever, but when mixed with some of my fave lipsticks it looked very classy! : D


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 3, 2008)

haha love the pictures at the end! Enjoy all of it it looks like a good time!


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 3, 2008)

LMAO love the end of the haul


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_How do you use the Green Been Lustreglass?

I've always wanted to try it becaues it's such a cool color, but I'm not sure when or how I can use it.
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_Yeah colours like the green are hard to pull off but fab all the same!
_

 
Actually, Spring Bean was the closest thing I could find to one of my favorite lipglasses that was discontinued... Squirt. This is just like Squirt except it has a little sparkle. It looks like honey on my lips... the green look in the tube is very deceptive, LOL.


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 3, 2008)

Geez...it's like...heaven...! lol! i'm in luv with ur haul giiiirl!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 3, 2008)

enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## glowy (Dec 3, 2008)

Lots of fun stuff! It's fun to get a ton of stuff at once.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

ENABLER!!!!!! I so just ordered the CS neutral palette because of you!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ENABLER!!!!!! I so just ordered the CS neutral palette because of you!!!_


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great haul, enjoy it !


----------



## icesng (Dec 5, 2008)

Great Haul! Your petticoat looks so pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 12, 2008)

this is a totally awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus a very very entertaining post


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies!

I have an update:

During the Urban Decay Friends and Family Sale, I got:

UDPP
Deluxe Shadow Box
24/7 Velvet Rope Set
Big Fatty Mascara in Indigo and Electric Blue


During Coastal Scent's Cyber Monday  sale I got:

Contour/Blush palette
Various Italian badger brushes ( I forget which ones, I wasn't home when they arrived so they've been siiting at the post office all week- I think I got the crease, doefoot stippler, buffer, angled blush, and the angled eyeliner)

And from Sephora:

Aqua Eyes set (I love them but I feel kinda cheated, they pencils are hella small but I know I'll get the full sizes now that I know how I like em)

and the infamous 92 shadow.






I'm finished for the year y'all, I promise. That's easy to say with only 2 weeks left though, huh? LMAO


----------



## devin (Dec 13, 2008)

Great haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 at the pictures of your feelings and your wallet!!


----------

